

Go Daddy lost 21,054 domains yesterday in wake of SOPA PR disaster - thatdrew
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/12/24/go-daddy-lost-21054-domains-yesterday-in-wake-of-sopa-pr-disaster/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Go%20Daddy%20lost%2021%2C054%20domains%20yesterday%20in%20wake%20of%20SOPA%20PR%20disaster&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia

======
makecheck
Go straight to the source[1], this post has made several convenient omissions.

According to The Domains, _yes_ GoDaddy lost about 21,000 domains but they
also _gained_ roughly the same number of domains from other registrars on that
day (and that trend held for other days this week where they "lost"). In other
words, they don't have any significantly fewer customers today than they did a
few days ago.

[1] [http://www.thedomains.com/2011/12/24/2-days-loss-from-
transf...](http://www.thedomains.com/2011/12/24/2-days-loss-from-transfers-
out-of-godaddy-com-37000/)

------
mutantmonkey
This is a terrible article. The number of people moving away are people moving
away from GoDaddy's DNS servers, which does not necessarily have anything to
do with the number of people using them as a registrar.

------
rawrly
Convenient omissions from the article indeed. The reporter appears to have
been in haste to be the first to make a timely report of the 'success' of the
GoDaddy boycott.

You will need to be patient to get any real numbers. The domain registration
transfer process can take 3-5 days to complete, so it's improbable to actually
know anything right now! Real facts on the success or failure of the boycott
campaign will be seen in the upcoming weeks.

Also for better tracking of how many domain registrations may or may not have
lost keep an eye on webhostinginfo's charts. Specifically the market share
percentage: <http://www.webhosting.info/registrars/reports/GODADDY.COM>

------
Terretta
New Domains (32,437)

Transferred In (20,034)

Transferred Out (21,054)

Deleted Domains (31,047)

